# One Leisure Battery or Two?



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

Could anyone help, this question must have been asked before but can,t fined the answer I am looking for so thought I would just ask simply what is best one or two leisure batteries ie one 190ah or two 95ah

Batteries are stored in cuboard so do they have to be keeped in a battery box? 

The 95ah already fitted is in a box so if I fitted another 95ah I would have to join them and buy another box and joining cables where as if I fitted on 190ah I wouldn,t need to do this I have the space to fit either


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Electrically, 1 12v is better than 2 for the same capacity.

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

A lot of people go for 2 batteries as 1 large one is heavy to move and more difficult to site. I have 2 x 225AH batteries and a slipped disc :roll:


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

The trouble with 2 batteries is that they have to be a "matched pair", ie both same age, make, capacity etc. and if a cell one goes down on one, it will still pull the other one down with it. This is why 1 is better than 2, some-one a lot cleverer than me will explain it all very shortly, I've no doubt. arh.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the answer is just one battery if you have room for a large capassity one.
ie 220ah.
cabby


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Or*

Hi -- why not 2 x 6 volt say 235a/h - proper traction type open cell Trojan/US battery for example will with care outlast the van and not to bad on the back 
Regards Ray


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

Ray where would I get my hands on them?


----------

